# Snapper Tile Shears



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking into purchasing a set of snapper tile shears for CBU up to 1/2". I'm looking for some real world experience using these shears on cbu other than HardiBacker. I usually use Durock or UltraBacker. 

Will this cut cleanly on these types of CBU or will I be looking at excessively jagged cuts. 

Here are the shears I'm looking into.

Snapper 424 Shears










Thanks in Advance


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've used them to cut CBU (the dewalt), but mainly use a grinder. Some CBUs are more crumbly than others. The only time I used them is when I use hardi and that's not often anymore...but I don't do a lot of tile anymore.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't use a whole lot of CBU anymore to be honest, but I do still use it in my showers. I've settled into a combo of kerdi, custom shower pan, cement board walls and benches and Duraguard. I want to cut 1/2 inside and still have clean cuts. No one has these around here for rent so I can try it out. I may go w/ the plug in shears that attach to your existing drill to try this out for now....Unless I can find a great deal on the shears pictured above.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Josh, if they are anything like the shears made for hardieboard siding - they work well, but the cut edges can be a tad frayed. But for cbu install, I doubt that would matter.

Unfortunately, I have no tried them out on cbu.

Just, for what it is worth, when I install Durock, I have had good results with scoring it a handful of times with a utility knife then snapping. For more intricate cuts, I use a grinder.

I would have to be installing a lot of cbu to justify buying a set of shears.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I cant really justify it. I'm just a certifiable tool junkie. I hate snap and score on 1/2" cbu as the edge is always so jagged. I generally cut w/ carbide jigsaw or AG, but its been so cold out lately, I am trying to think of ways to stay in.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Josh I have sold many of the Hardi Shears and have never had a complaint. They seem to be durable and work very well. That's my two cents.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Rich, 

Do you have a particular brand that you are familiar w/?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tile Tools

What a coincidence. :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Dig it. I think I'm just gonna take the plunge and pick up a set for the next shower. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Josh,

I've had it with the angle grinder and the score and snap.

I just ordered that exact model. I only use hardibacker and have a large bathroom remodel coming up so ill let you know how i like them.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sure this will work well w/ the Hardi products. I would love to know if it will cut cleanly on Durock. If you have a scrap laying around could you give it a test cut for me?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Hey Rich,
> Do you have a particular brand that you are familiar w/?


while I'm not Rich, I aspire to be.

A bud got one when they first came out--I forgot what brand it was, but it worked well as we used a lot of hardi back then. Don't know the longevity as he's a black hole for tools and haven't worked with him in a long time.

I have the dewalt one. There are two models of the same one tho.
I got the one with the shiny head on it--and it broke. Took it to dewalt shop and they fixed it, came back with the other "model", the one with the dull finish head. It's worked fine since.

I don't know what the difference is, but the new ones are the "shiny/chrome head" and the remans/fixed ones are the dull gray one. I'm not in that loop, but here's what my guess is--dewalt copied the existing ones out there with the same look, but didn't get it right for some reason. So when they fixed them, they put a different head on it, a better one.
Hence, all the remans have the smaller gray head on them.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Honestly I haven't found a dewalt shear that will cut 1/2". Am I missing something. I know the snapper is based on a Milwaukee drill.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Josh the Hardi Shear is the way to go.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Honestly I haven't found a dewalt shear that will cut 1/2".


Mine did. Maybe that's why it broke. But for a lot of cuts in 1/2", I'd use a makita mason saw I had to run up and down sheets. 

IIRC, there was some debate about whether the dewalts could cut 1/2" as their spec's said, "no". But I did. This is where their head replacements came in I bet--smaller, more metal and less bling, harder, etc. 
Just checked their website and they say 5/16 "cement fiber _siding_"

So with that, I'd go with what others have recommended here.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> I'm sure this will work well w/ the Hardi products. I would love to know if it will cut cleanly on Durock. If you have a scrap laying around could you give it a test cut for me?


Josh, 

I just tried my new 424 on hardi and i'm like 'god, im such a @@@@@@@ idiot for not buying it sooner!' :wallbash:

I have a few scraps of durock and wonderboard in my shed. Right now theres about 2 feet of snow outside but i do have to get to my shed soon so ill let you know by this weekend how it works. I might even upload a video to youtube so you can see.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

TileLady said:


> Josh,
> 
> I just tried my new 424 on hardi and i'm like 'god, im such a @@@@@@@ idiot for not buying it sooner!' :wallbash:
> 
> I have a few scraps of durock and wonderboard in my shed. Right now theres about 2 feet of snow outside but i do have to get to my shed soon so ill let you know by this weekend how it works. I might even upload a video to youtube so you can see.


Josh,

Sorry but i dont have any durock anymore. I apparantly dumped my scraps on my last trip to the dump.

Maybe Rich can offer some advice. I personally dont think the shears will cut through durock very good. I suspect the durock will crumble and the shears will not slice through the mesh. I have to say, ive installed a decent amount of durock and wonderboard and always hated it because of the crumbles, the mesh delamination and the smell.

Maybe somebody else can chime in if you've successfully cut durock with the hardi shears.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Who knows. If i end up w/ these maybe I'll switch to hardi on the shower walls..........


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Who knows. If i end up w/ these maybe I'll switch to hardi on the shower walls..........


Josh,

Heres a little video i made for you of me using the new shears


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I just scored a brand new set of the Snapper Shears on Ebay for $137.00!!:clap: I can't wait to try them out. I'll come back w/ thoughts on cutting Durock for any who may be interested.


----------

